# Texgal article in TFH January 2011!



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

DFWAPC member Drinda Jacobson (aka TexGal) has written an article in Tropical Fish Hobbist (TFH) January 2011 issue! So lucky to have you in the club and on APC.:whoo:

Congrats Drinda!

Run out and buy it for the full page article.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

LOL. I read that article and didn't even notice who wrote it. Well done, Drinda!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, I read the whole thing excited because I have that plant. I was thinking the whole time that I would have to tell Drinda about the article because she gave me the plant....then I saw her name at the top!!!!


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

That's fantastic!

I too read the article and didn't even notice it was TexGal as the author. Now I held up the magazine to Diane and said, "Hey we went to her house!"


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Sometimes it's difficult living with a star.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

your new name: Mr. TexGal.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Should we now address Drinda as "your Authorship"?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

vancat said:


> your new name: Mr. TexGal.


What do you mean "new name"? I've been "Drinda's husband" for 34 years now.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I say Mr. Texgal and Mrs. Texguy - a symbiotic relationship! 

Is she too famous to pipe in here now?! She has to respond to a thread all about her!

Happy New Year to you both.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys are so funny! Bill said I need to log on and see what's going on... Thanks for the kudos. It's been a priveledge to be able to write for TFH. It's my third plant article. 

APC gets to write the Plant of the Month article every month. You probably know every author. I think in the last year plus there have been four or five of us participating. It's fun to pick a favorite plant and find out what you may not know and stick in what you know. 


...AND while Bill says he's Mr .Tex Guy don't let him fool you. My family likens him to E. F. Hutton! When he speaks, EVERYBODY listens!


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Very good. Congratulations!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CAN I GET AN AUTOGRAPH  ! HA, congrats... where can I pick TFH jan 2011. does the LFS sell them, or can I find it at petco or petsmart... I want to read drinda actricle and see what they have to say about amano's tanks.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations. Well done.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations Drinda!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Wooot! Go Drinda! Way to represent DFWAPC!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep yep it really is her I picked up a copy at the garland pet smart the other day.. and I need to read it.... now a question. how to tell gold from the regular nana.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The adult leaves are somewhat smaller and the color is more gold, not a deep green.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations Drinda! I found the magazine and the article!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> The adult leaves are somewhat smaller and the color is more gold, not a deep green.


okay so that makeme as another question when are the leaves adult?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

When dad kicks them to the curb ...

You could judge adult size from looking at the majority of the leaves. Anubias leaves generally reach adult size within 10 days or so, IME, provided all factors for growth are favorable. Once the leaf unravels, it doesn't grow a tremendous amount beyond that initial size.


----------

